# Cab Ride on the Livingston Model Railroad Club



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

Here is a cab ride video on my club layout located in the basement of the old Northern Pacific Depot in Livingston, MT which is now a railroad museum. 






Towards the end of the video, the train pulls into a station in Gardiner, MT. This scene was built using pictures from the Museum of the Rockies and all of the buildings and the station were scratch built using the photos. 

The Northern Pacific ran a branch line from Livingston to Gardiner to supply the town with goods and carry passengers to the north entrance of Yellowstone Park. The service was discontinued in th emid 50's as the roads and vehicles had improved. The scene is set in the 30's.


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

Nice layout! Thank you for the video.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Great video. I love cab rides.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Ditto. Great video.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Chet, having seen videos and photos of your layout, this video shows your obvious influence. Or is your club gifted with many modelers of your capability? The detail is exquisite and the scenery is so real-looking. Great job!

I'm assuming the date/time on the video is incorrect...yes?


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

The club has been around for over 25 years and I had no idea that it existed until I heard about a train show at the depot a couple of years ago. There aren't many full time members as there aren't many model railroaders in the entire state. 

I am not as active as I would like because it is a 50 mile trip one way for me over the Bozeman Pass which in the winter time can be not the best road to travel. The club in in a unique situation as they pay no rent as they are considered part of the museum. They are open to the public on Thursdays between 1 and 4 PM and on Saturday between 7 and 9 PM and also open for special events that the Museum may have. Being retired, I try to get there every Thursday. 

The detail on the layout is incredible for a club. There are still mini scenes on the layout that I am still finding. One of the members wife is responsible for a lot of the scenery and mini scenes. 

The work she has done on what we call the Gardiner Loop is nothing but outstanding. Visitors are always commenting on it. Working with old photos she has done some fantastic work. Here are a few of the old photos and then scenes from the layout. 









































































So far as the date on the video goes, it is NOT correct. I had tried to use my regular camcorder on a flat car, but it was just a bit wider than the car and would hit some obstructions so I picked up this mini Go Pro camera for 14 bucks. It worked a lot better than I expected and was 1080P. 










Thanks for the comments. I have a lot more photos taken around the layout that I think I will add to this post.


----------



## tyronerobinson (Jun 10, 2018)

Nice layout!


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Chet, I just today saw your reply with the photos. Those club members, and especially that woman, deserve a pat on the back and a firm handshake! Truly amazing modeling!

:appl: :smilie_daumenpos:


----------

